# Cloudy hgh frag???



## stylus187 (Feb 3, 2011)

I just reconstituted my hgh frag 5mg. I added 1ml bac wtr, and its cloudy as hell. I added 1 more ml, and its still cloudy!!! Ive never injected cloudy water peps, hgh, aas ect. Have my peps gone bad? is this degeneration? wtf? This is also from a new supplier. Its been 8 hrs still cloudy? I should have stayed with my normal source. CT, Supermans Daddy, Victor, The Captn, can any of you guys relate to this, and is it safe to use. Ive never had cloudy injectables...........


----------



## CG (Feb 3, 2011)

Post in anabolic zone too. They'll know

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1mudman (Feb 8, 2011)

I have done quit of bit of frag and I never had any go cloudy. It has always been crystal clear.  You do need to let it set for 12 hrs or so after you reconstitute it as it takes a while for it to dissolve good enough to go through a 30 gauge insulin syringe.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 8, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> I just reconstituted my hgh frag 5mg. I added 1ml bac wtr, and its cloudy as hell. I added 1 more ml, and its still cloudy!!! Ive never injected cloudy water peps, hgh, aas ect. Have my peps gone bad? is this degeneration? wtf? This is also from a new supplier. Its been 8 hrs still cloudy? I should have stayed with my normal source. CT, Supermans Daddy, Victor, The Captn, can any of you guys relate to this, and is it safe to use. Ive never had cloudy injectables...........


 
Dont ever shake it, but you can swirl it around a little! have you tried this?


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 8, 2011)

1mudman said:


> I have done quit of bit of frag and I never had any go cloudy. It has always been crystal clear. You do need to let it set for 12 hrs or so after you reconstitute it as it takes a while for it to dissolve good enough to go through a 30 gauge insulin syringe.


 I know, Ive used peps for over two years, never had anything come back cloudy. ps. I would never shake a vial.!!!! lol


----------



## TwisT (Feb 8, 2011)

Very safe to use, it is common for frag to be cloudy when constituted with bac water. Next time, use AA and you won't get a cloudy solution, it also sits better in the acid.

-T


----------

